# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور قبول شم اما افتادم

## armandost

سلام  من 2 درس افتاده دارم 
وکنکور 12 هزار ریاضی شدم 
اگر بازم بیفتم  چی میشه محرومیت بهم می خوره چون اتنخاب رشته کردم ؟
شنیدم میشه ترم اور از دانشگاه مرخصی گرفت بعد درس پاس کرد درست ؟
بنه نظر شما چکار کنم گرفتارم

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

> سلام  من 2 درس افتاده دارم 
> وکنکور 12 هزار ریاضی شدم 
> اگر بازم بیفتم  چی میشه محرومیت بهم می خوره چون اتنخاب رشته کردم ؟
> شنیدم میشه ترم اور از دانشگاه مرخصی گرفت بعد درس پاس کرد درست ؟
> بنه نظر شما چکار کنم گرفتارم


سعی کنید همین شهریور پاس کنید تا کار گره نخوره....
اگر روزانه بیارید ، ممکنه دانشگاه موافقت نکنه و محروم بشید.
در صورتی که قبول نشدید با دانشگاه تماس بگیرید و شرایط رو سوال کنید.

----------


## gigabyte2052

> سلام  من 2 درس افتاده دارم 
> وکنکور 12 هزار ریاضی شدم 
> اگر بازم بیفتم  چی میشه محرومیت بهم می خوره چون اتنخاب رشته کردم ؟
> شنیدم میشه ترم اور از دانشگاه مرخصی گرفت بعد درس پاس کرد درست ؟
> بنه نظر شما چکار کنم گرفتارم


سلام فک کنم تو دفترچه نوشته شما حداکثر تا پایان 31 شهرویر 95 باید فارغ شده باشید دانشگاه ازاد و اطلاع ندارم اما دولتی سنجش گیر میده و فکر کنم اجازه نده 
قبلا شنیده بودم دانشگاه ازاد یک وثیقه میگیره تا پایان ترم اول پیش دانشگاهیتو بیاری

سیستم ارسال درخواست
پ.ن: ممکن است اطلاعات من غلط یا قدیمی باشد بیشتر پرسو جو کنید بهترین جان خود سنجشه

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

تا اخر شهرویر اما دیدم بعضیا دانشگاهو میپیچونن تا دی ماه

----------

